# Toys in competition.



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have seen plenty of truly small toy poodles in obedience and agility. There are two people with 3 tpoos between them who are working UDX/OTCh level dogs that I sometimes see at shows. One of the fastest agility runs I ever saw at PCA was a tpoo who successfully did the novice jumpers course in under 19 seconds. Many other dogs ran that course between 25 and 30 seconds. The private trainer I have been working with on obedience has an OTCh with a pomeranian.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

At the last agility competition I went to, one of the handlers mentioned that she knows quite a few people who are seeking out toy-sized breeds for performance work because the competition isn't as stiff. You're usually competing with people who use the same height jumps as you do, so going for little dogs keeps you from having to compete with hyperfocused Border Collies and the like. 

Unfortunately I can't remember the smallest dog I saw there, but it is a thing. I know the woman I was there with had just gotten a Chinese Crested Dog for future agility competition, and there were a couple of people with little Pomeranians and very undersized Shelties. Some of Clarion Poodles's toy poodles have gone on to be agility champs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

lisasgirl you are right that some people want smaller dogs to get into different jump heights so there is more room for them to place and get MACh points and such. In addition to small tpoos and poms I've seen min pins, smaller shelties and all sorts of 4 and 8 inch jumping dogs (depending on venue). The young woman who I do my agility training with started with a Cavalier when she was around ten years old and then went on to border collies in her teens. She has made the AKC Europe team a couple of times but wants to make the main AKC travel (world) team and thinks an mpoo is the dog she wants to do it with.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is 6 pounds and 10 inches tall. He wickets for 8 inch jumps. We have run twice and will get back to it. I have just been too busy. I have seen smaller than Swizzle though. I don't think I have seen a poodle under 4 pounds compete.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

It likely is the same as in conformation classes that you wish a dog close to the top height of its category. That being said, I remember having my daughter's 8 week old papillon out for a pee on our then acreage without a leash. That darn pup set off like a lightening bolt and as quick as I could run, I could not catch him. I remember being astounded how he could run so darn fast. I remember me thinking, "why should small not be so fast. How about trying to catch a mouse". I never forgot this humbling experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What is the lowest weight that the teeter totter can be adjusted for?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The lighter the dog the longer they have to ride the teeter and the fulcrum would be at the end of the board. My guess would be 3-4 pounds would be the lower limit.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Talking with one of our agility instructors her concern wasn't five pound Tilky not being able retake the teeter down, it was her getting bounced off when it hit they ground. That's why toys are taught to ride it all the way to the ground and stick to it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mehpenn said:


> Talking with one of our agility instructors her concern wasn't five pound Tilky not being able retake the teeter down, it was her getting bounced off when it hit they ground. That's why toys are taught to ride it all the way to the ground and stick to it.


Very true all the little paps and such that I see in agility go all the way to the end of the board and lie down for the ride. They then release strongly forward so they clear it as it goes back up.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

True, the smallest go to the end and ride it down. The problem is the lighter they are the longer the board takes to descend. There is also the bounce at the end to contend with. I have noticed down seems uncomfortable because of the bounce factor. Tinies seem to prefer a crouch position so they can absorb the shock of the board hitting the ground. The A frame can be difficult for a very small dog as well. I think 4 pounds, perhaps slightly less, would be the lower limit for a dog to successfully compete.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Toys can be very competitive in agility - training specific obstacles - such as the teeter, and handling - position of feet for example can be very important. My toy is 9 1/4" and a whopping 4.2 pounds and she is closing in on her MACH and has competed successfully in Masters level in other venues as well. I would be leery however of working with the trainer you mentioned as they may not be skilled or interested in working with small dogs (unfortunately I've run into this bias). Best of luck to you!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Some years back, someone with whom I was in contact successfully ran Zipper, her in-size Miniature Pinscher.... I suspect he is taller than an in-size Tpoo, although likely not lots heavier. Guessing his strong musculature may have added ounces. Zipper finished in conformation first, then went on to other great things.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Toys can be very competitive in agility - training specific obstacles - such as the teeter, and handling - position of feet for example can be very important. My toy is 9 1/4" and a whopping 4.2 pounds and she is closing in on her MACH and has competed successfully in Masters level in other venues as well. I would be leery however of working with the trainer you mentioned as they may not be skilled or interested in working with small dogs (unfortunately I've run into this bias). Best of luck to you!



Good point Minnie. Around here we have four really great trainers. One of them runs paps herself and she is the person who all the local folks with small dogs train with. They do need different handling. I look forward to your MACh announcement for Bella.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations Minnie! What do you think the lower limit would be?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> What is the lowest weight that the teeter totter can be adjusted for?


One of my instructors said that 3 pounds was the lightest a dog could be to still move the teeter.
my 3 pound pom was loving agility until he fell off the couch and injured himself and needs surgery. We hadn't started the teeter with him yet but he had no issue with the aframe or dog walk. I think he'll end up around 3.5 pounds fully grown. We'll hopefully be going back to it once fully healed from surgery.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Good point Minnie. Around here we have four really great trainers. One of them runs paps herself and she is the person who all the local folks with small dogs train with. They do need different handling. I look forward to your MACh announcement for Bella.


We are taking an AKC break as USDAA and UKI have recently come to our area and I love the new challenges  



CT Girl said:


> Congratulations Minnie! What do you think the lower limit would be?


Thanks! How is Swizzle? Lower limit? The teeter is weighted to tip at 3 pounds so anything under would be jumpers or games classes only. I test every teeter during walk throughs as we had one that did not tip with Bella clear out on the end :afraid:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is great, thank you. We have taken a break from agility as we bought a new place and I have not had the time (plus we were on the austerity plan). There is lots going on but I will start again after New Years.


----------

